# New club in the South Bay....



## sbay (Mar 25, 2019)

you may recognize the names of staff of this new club...

https://ca.steelunited.com


----------



## jpeter (Mar 26, 2019)

sbay said:


> you may recognize the names of staff of this new club...
> 
> https://ca.steelunited.com


New boss same as the old boss?

Another corporate company getting more into the youth sports business.  

Foundation xyz, puma, soccer.com all the same stuff with different names I guess.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 26, 2019)

Earlier discussion on this: *LAGSB - what’s going on??*


----------



## i_am_taxed (Mar 26, 2019)

How does the new club form and survive in SoCal?  

In NorCal, the dominant league (NorCal Premiere) regularly denies membership to new clubs which effectively kills them off.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 26, 2019)

They let new clubs in.  Let them grow a little.  Then the mega clubs buy them up.
The soccer mafia has a plan.


----------



## WillJohn (Mar 27, 2019)

I would guess that most of the elite teams go with their coaches to Steel United given that they are at the top of their Flight 1 divisions (2007-2004) so I see them being successful for the next couple of years.  The big question is can they continue to get the top talent in the area and beyond and be successful after that?  They don't have the Galaxy name that typically draws the kids to the tryouts.  

Can the Southbay support that many clubs and have success on the field?  A few years ago, it was Galaxy, Beach and Sand & Surf.  In the last few years , AYSO United, Steel, CDA Slammers Southbay, and TFA Southbay  have all joined the scene.


----------



## RedNevilles (Mar 27, 2019)

WillJohn said:


> I would guess that most of the elite teams go with their coaches to Steel United given that they are at the top of their Flight 1 divisions (2007-2004) so I see them being successful for the next couple of years.  The big question is can they continue to get the top talent in the area and beyond and be successful after that?  They don't have the Galaxy name that typically draws the kids to the tryouts.
> 
> Can the Southbay support that many clubs and have success on the field?  A few years ago, it was Galaxy, Beach and Sand & Surf.  In the last few years , AYSO United, Steel, CDA Slammers Southbay, and TFA Southbay  have all joined the scene.


Don’t forget FRAM and Strikers too


----------



## javiecua03 (Mar 31, 2019)

My son was part of the group that unfortunately was split up because of  the previous LAGSB boys direction being so shady and coaches . Honestly from what I as parent experience the coach for 2011 not committed. First complain of the director not allowing him to take control of the team and himself having two team 2010 flight 2 and 2011. 2010 came first we didn’t have coach at times a parent would have to step in to that role. 
 They did take some players of 11 players 4 we t for the 2011 team and 2010 about 5/6.   Cdsl competition for 2011 we ended up 3rd and he’s 2010 flight 2 dead late being shut out every game.   So will they do good no they won’t as of now they play spring league in local city league where a lot  club also do a lot local clubs that can play . If you look at  the scores local club are beating them and actual clubs are destroying them ( Fc golden state). The coaches have bad rep for jumping ships. They won’t attract enough kids to last the year. Yeah they would probably be successful with the Oder kids but what after that if they can’t develop the youngers.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 1, 2019)

WillJohn said:


> I would guess that most of the elite teams go with their coaches to Steel United given that they are at the top of their Flight 1 divisions (2007-2004) so I see them being successful for the next couple of years. The big question is can they continue to get the top talent in the area and beyond and be successful after that?


Why would any parent take their kid to Steele United? I'm not even trolling but what is the actual incentive to take him there opposed to an established club in Socal? I assume that most parents will now shop clubs instead of make the transition to Steele United.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 1, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Why would any parent take their kid to Steele United? I'm not even trolling but what is the actual incentive to take him there opposed to an established club in Socal? I assume that most parents will now shop clubs instead of make the transition to Steele United.


They are not really a new club and in a manner an existing one. It’s a marriage that ended in divorce with one half changing their name.


----------



## javiecua03 (Apr 3, 2019)

It’s a ugly divorce where steel shady United ended up taking the kids without the knowledge of the club lol and taking the house (fields that the other club had).


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Apr 3, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> They are not really a new club and in a manner an existing one. It’s a marriage that ended in divorce with one half changing their name.


As is often the case in a divorce. The kids are the ones who suffer.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2019)

“Steal” United?.  Or “stolen United”””


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 13, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Why would any parent take their kid to Steele United? I'm not even trolling but what is the actual incentive to take him there opposed to an established club in Socal? I assume that most parents will now shop clubs instead of make the transition to Steele United.


My son is at Steel United and we are very happy we made the move.


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 13, 2019)

javiecua03 said:


> It’s a ugly divorce where steel shady United ended up taking the kids without the knowledge of the club lol and taking the house (fields that the other club had).


What fields are you referring to? After doing a lot of research of my own LAGSBs Board are the shady ones.  Steel did not take the kids! parents made the decisions to follow their coaches and some parents decided to stay with LAGSB.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 13, 2019)

Soccer11 said:


> My son is at Steel United and we are very happy we made the move.


Cool story

Are you going to say why or anything more? I assume if you quote my message you are at least going to respond to it...


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 13, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Cool story
> 
> Are you going to say why or anything more? I assume if you quote my message you are at least going to respond to it...


I replied to your post, I am not quoting your message. My son was with a Established club for 4 years and out grew his coach and team. He has had many offers from Established clubs and has guests played with a majority of the Established club.  When he tried out for Galaxy and made the team he found a coach that really developed him and pushed him every training and every game.  When that coach moved to Steel, we moved with him.  So our invective was coaching. 

What is your reason to your question a parents choice?


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 13, 2019)

Soccer11 said:


> I replied to your post, I am not quoting your message. My son was with a Established club for 4 years and out grew his coach and team. He has had many offers from Established clubs and has guests played with a majority of the Established club.  When he tried out for Galaxy and made the team he found a coach that really developed him and pushed him every training and every game.  When that coach moved to Steel, we moved with him.  So our invective was coaching.
> 
> What is your reason to your question a parents choice?


I don’t know who you are and I’m not questioning your individual choice for your kid. Do what you want, I don’t care. I was speaking from my perspective. 

A simple “we followed a coach” would suffice instead of getting butt hurt that I questioned Steele United. 


It’s not a club I’m interested in but that’s me.


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 13, 2019)

You asked so I told,  maybe you should ask then.  I kept it simple with my first reply to you post, so I figured I would Give you a store.  There is no reason for you to be rude.  Trust me I am not butt hurt.  You asked a question So I asked a Question.  You obviously care, if you asked that question.   There is no reason for you to be rude.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Apr 15, 2019)

Soccer11 said:


> What fields are you referring to? After doing a lot of research of my own LAGSBs Board are the shady ones.


LAGSB board up until last year had major deficiencies.  But Steel had made arrangements to switch Wilson Park 2019 reservations from LAGSB to Steel while still employed by LAGSB in 2018.  That's shady.  You can DM me if you need more details.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 15, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> LAGSB board up until last year had major deficiencies.  But Steel had made arrangements to switch Wilson Park 2019 reservations from LAGSB to Steel while still employed by LAGSB in 2018.  That's shady.  You can DM me if you need more details.


Game of thrones type of stuff!!!


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 15, 2019)

Like I mentioned before, I did my research.  I sat and listened to both sides and asked questions to both sides.  One side was more than happy to answer and the other side gave very little answers and just pointed fingers.  I have been around many shady coaches, clubs and boards.  So no need to DM you I have read, heard and seen all I needed.  At the end of the day we all do what’s right for our kids.  We all have different views on clubs, coaches and teams.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 15, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Game of thrones type of stuff!!!


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 15, 2019)

We are all entitled to our own opinions.  Now if you paid for my sons fees then your opinion would matter to me but you don’t.


----------



## javiecua03 (Apr 16, 2019)

Stolen United I mean Steele United has its reputation period whether you want to admit it or not. Until they establish themselves  and show they are top tier club! Then they will have a great reputation but for now Stolen United  will be that.


----------



## Soccer11 (Apr 22, 2019)

You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## SPChamp1 (Apr 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> They let new clubs in.  Let them grow a little.  Then the mega clubs buy them up.
> The soccer mafia has a plan.


Yeah generally, but this new club is backed by BIG money, so unfortunately it looks like Steel may end up being the “mega club”. They’ve got the backing to potentially shake things up and it won’t be a surprise when parents follow the shiny new toy in the South Bay Youth Club scene. 

I’m just not a fan of how this went down. From the way that field permit renewals were secretly switched, to the way that all the coaches just “left” the club and implied to parents they weren’t being paid. From what I’ve heard by friends who were on a few of these teams, depending on the coach they were told different stories. Some teams were told that Steel bought out LAGSB and it was just a branding change. Others were told that LAGSB was bankrupt and were ending operations and then some were given honest explanations on exactly why the coach left and why they wanted the kids to come over with them.


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 26, 2019)

Who cares how it went down?? You have to play dirty with dirty.  In my opinion, anytime you can get a little payback on a mega club, that's a good day.


----------

